# What to get?



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

I wanna get a new r/c car to bash around with at my house and wherever else i feel like it. what do you guys think i should get and why? i am open to both nitro and electric power and would prefer to stay off-road vehicles. but i dont mind what scale it is. i dont have a ton of money to spend but im willing to spend some money. let me know what you guys think. thanks.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

if i were to start all over again i'd invest in a nitro truggy. i think that robitronics truggy looks pretty wild. i still can't get over how fast they are for the size of them. very stable, fast, durable, great for bashing, great for racing. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would have to agree with mr_meat on this one,


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

would you guys consider electric to be cheaper than nitro for bashing or the other way around?


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i would say no for a few reasons.... with electric you'll need a charger, a couple packs, motors, brushes, springs, rebuilds.... brushless would be quite a bit better than brushed. electric cars will never put up with the abuse of driving through grass and stuff. nitro just plows right through it. nitros handle bigger jumps a lot better because of their weight and momentum. most bashers wanna try and jump their neighbors houses anyway, lol. best things about nitro is it's balls to the walls untill you run out of gas. electric slowly falls off through out your runs (which totally sucks). it'll take 15 or more minutes to charge a pack and you'll probably get at the most 10 minutes of run time with lipos, maybe a little more, i'm not sure. it takes 5 seconds to refuel and go run again for another 15-20 minutes.

i'm still gonna say nitro is all around better for bashing. tuning them is actually pretty easy once ya get the hang of it.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

and how much does it cost to get a good amount of fuel as compared to battery packs? and how long does a gallon of fuel last you? the thing is i have been racing electric oval so i figured i could use my electric stuff for my bashing car. do u think that would make electric cheaper or would nitro still be cheaper?


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

you can go through a gallon in about a weekend of bashing at about 30.00 a gallon so keep that in mind too


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

$30 a gallon? where do you buy your fuel? thats expensive.

i buy trinity racing fuel (20% nitro) for around $20 a gallon. yeah, a good weekend of bashing could use up a gallon in a weekend... but a gallon will take you a looooong way.

if you already race electric then try brushless.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

The one thing you migh consider as you said you planned to do bashing around the house and wherevere else youd like. NOISE ! The neighbors would probably prefer electric.....Go brushless with LIPO batteries.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

I see your guy's points. so what is a good electric vehicle to get thats great for bashing?


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

I perfer electric myself. I hate tring to start a nitro. It gets very frustrating. since you have all the electric equipment you need stick with it. I know a 4200 pack will last about 20 minutes so a lipo pack if you have that capability will probably last 30 and with a brushless even longer. Besides with nitro you still have to have a charger don't you? to charge reciever packs. A stadium truck is the way to go for that mater You can do everything with that. I still have an old T2 that me and my grand son bash around with in the yard. Some times I take it to a local track and race with it and it dose just as well as a new truck on the track and we have never broke it.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

do you think i should get a stadium truck or a buggy? and which one should i get? what brushless system would be good paired with the vehicle?


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

lowdoughracer said:


> do you think i should get a stadium truck or a buggy? and which one should i get? what brushless system would be good paired with the vehicle?


If you are looking for used find an Associated T3 or T4 or a losi xxx4 if new look for an Associated t4. I would stick with one of those companies what ever you get.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

lowdoughracer said:


> do you think i should get a stadium truck or a buggy? and which one should i get? what brushless system would be good paired with the vehicle?


between the two, I would go with a Stadium truck. The Associated T4 is a nice truck and easy to get parts for. I would go with a Novak brushless system 

Hope this helps,


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Stadium Truck*

*Get the stadium truck, they are tougher, more forgiving to drive and setup. Some of the mini's need a TON of hop ups to make them even close to dependable and if you go racing, almost every type of track has a class for a stadium truck. We run them on our carpet oval, dirt oval, off road ect.*

*Good Luck,*


*Lester24*
www.LesODell.com
*sponsored by...*
*RC4Less*
*Team Power Push* 
*Web Designer of....*
www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com
& www.NORARCOVAL.com 
*Track Announcer for Skagit River*
*Raceway, Dirt Oval and Off Road &*
*N.O.R.A. Carpet Oval*
*2006-2007 N.O.R.A. Carpet Committee member*


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Monster Truck is the way to go!!*

Emaxx, E Savage, Hot Bodies E Truck. They are fast, tough and go just about anywhere. They also have great aftermarket support. 
On a smaller budget, HPI Wheely King, Traxxas Stampede.
With a stadium truck you will still get stuck in the grass. 
If you get one of these and invest in some 6000 Mah Lipo batteries you will get a good 1/2 hr of run time and lots of fun!!!! 
Nitro can be finicky if you have never owned one before and they are loud and smelly if you live in a neighborhood. I have run my emaxx in the street at 11 pm. Neighbors get mad if you do that with a Nitro truck.
You can also pick up an Emaxx at a good price on swap and sell forums.


----------

